# after install, eth0 boot problem.. tried a lot

## nero3100

Just finished a fresh install, and having a problem loading my eth0 interface.  

ERROR: problem starting nedded services 

"netmount" was not started 

While installing, I went through menuconfig and included the modules for my eth card (Realtek), and it compiled when it was finished.  

Here is what I tried so far..

- modprobe   (wont work, get's a "cant open dependencie file /lib/modules.... no such file or directory

- /usr/src/linux/menuconfig   (tried to get back into kernel menuconfig isn't there, and I can't find it anywhere else)

- /etc/conf.d/net   undocumented iface-eth0="dchp" before reboot

- ifconfig only lists the "lo" interface.

- cat /proc/pci  correctly identifies my card

- modules.autoload  doesn't have anything in it, don't know what driver to load for realtek eth0

I've searched through a lot of posts, and have tried to find solutions, but I'm stuck.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## pjp

What is /usr/src/linux linked to (ls -l /usr/src/linux)?

----------

## nero3100

when i do a /usr/src/linux is linked to

/usr/src/linux -> linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r1

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

Have you issued "make modules" and "make modules_install" during the compilation of your kernel? Try running the "modules-update" script.

Also, is that the only error you receive?

----------

## radTube

I've got the same (or very similar) problem as nero3100 has. I finally got gentoo installed for the first time, but my NIC (realtek 8139 chipset) just won't work. The same problem occured when booting with the 1.4 rc2 LiveCD. 1.4 rc3 LiveCD detected it just fine and got my network running though.

I know there are plenty of threads about this (just try searching the forum for '8139') and I've actually tried every single applicaple thing anyone suggested to solve the problem. Except enabling APIC in my bios, and that's the way it'll have to be for me. I didn't try one of the 2.5 kernels either. I've rebuilt my kernel a couple of times already, and currently I've got the driver (8139too) autoloading as a module. Just like it is loaded when I boot from the rc3 LiveCD. The problem is that even though the module is loaded correctly at boot (lsmod shows it just as it should), dhcpcd eth0 just times out. No luck with a static IP either. Exactly the same thing happens if I boot from the rc2 LiveCD.

I have no idea how to proceed, being the n00b that I am, but I really need to be able to access the net from gentoo. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## nero3100

Thanks for the help so far guys, here's some more info on what i tried to do.

1) I did compile the orig kernel just like the documentation said, "make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

2) When i tried "make modules_install", I received an error an error of "no rule to make target modules_install

3) During the boot process an error i get when modprope is done is "modprobe: can't open dep file /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r1/modules.dep  (no such file or directory)

4) In my modules.autoload file, i do have "8139too" listed for my Realtek driver.

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

Seems to me like you have configured your kernel monolithic (i.e. without modules), which is good  :Smile: 

Does the kernel find a networkcard?

```

~$ dmesg | grep eth

```

If it does, try to configure it manually, cf https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=39309&highlight=

----------

## radTube

I recompiled the kernel, and this time I didn't make 8139too into a module. I also disabled support for power management (acpi) and now I get a working net connection with a dynamic IP at boot.

----------

## guero61

I had this problem, and outlined the results in a post here; please search!

In short:

1.  pci=nocpi option passed to kernel

-or-

2.  Disable APIC support in kernel compilation.

----------

## radTube

 *guero61 wrote:*   

> I had this problem, and outlined the results in a post here; please search!
> 
> In short:
> 
> 1.  pci=nocpi option passed to kernel
> ...

 

Actually I read the thread you're referring to, but your result didn't help in my case. pci=noacpi had no effect at all, and I had to disable ACPI in the kernel. I never had APIC support included to start with.

----------

